# Florence, Italy



## freep (May 7, 2009)

*Skyline of Florence (Tuscany, Italy)*


































































































































































































































































































































































New tribunal of Florence:


























​


----------



## freep (May 7, 2009)

what do you think about it?


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Florence looks as lovely as ever!


----------



## freep (May 7, 2009)

geoff189d said:


> Florence looks as lovely as ever!


sure!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

I love this city! Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful Fiorence  very nice, awesome city


----------



## freep (May 7, 2009)

Dr.Seltsam said:


> I love this city! Thanks!


me too!


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome pictures homie


----------



## freep (May 7, 2009)

zachus22 said:


> Awesome pictures homie


thanks! oke:

I've uploaded them on wikipedia commons too, so they're free.


----------



## xiote (Apr 25, 2009)

Firenze magnifico 

great pics :cheers:


----------



## freep (May 7, 2009)

have you ever been in Florence?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Do you have more photos of Florence?


----------



## freep (May 7, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Do you have more photos of Florence?


sure!


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Absolutely amazing city! kay:


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Fantastic, Florence is no doubt my favourite italian city.


----------



## freep (May 7, 2009)

Puto said:


> Fantastic, Florence is no doubt my favourite italian city.


you are not the only!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Many thanks for the updated pics @freep


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

beautiful city, so lovely


----------



## freep (May 7, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Many thanks for the updated pics @freep


:cheers1:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Fantastic collection, dude! I didn't know about that marvellous Orthodox church, how could I possibly miss that one? Is it that far away of the Florentian core?


What sources did you use, freep? Please credit them or your photos might be deleted or transformed into links!


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

*Villa Reale dell'Accademia della Crusca*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3656/3319214278_2d91633d42_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/232/512822374_21cd721441_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3182/2853045301_68c687c567_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3167/2853883078_0a18392fd8_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/166/333899053_3f02ee9c84_b.jpg
















http://i41.tinypic.com/33m5108.jpg


*Orsanmichele*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3565/3410126644_566d39e288_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3356/3481720499_092a38aed5_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/76/164336674_2e65282157_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/66/164337093_f99765b751_b.jpg


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

^^^^awesome pictures...:banana:


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

*Dante's House*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2117/2094008096_639e2c7a39_o.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/114/301842278_73d9aa2461_b.jpg


*Goldsmith's on Ponte Vecchio*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3609/3446245316_006a8f725c_o.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/85/235087303_7d31c504c2_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1309/974473150_0d3913ec2b_o.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1221/760751762_0082c2e44c_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1017/760751778_b1f1355479_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/80/235089915_082bacb20d_b.jpg


*Opificio delle Pietre Dure*









http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/172/opificiodellepietredure.jpg









http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/543/fortezzalab.jpg









http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/7199/opificio03.jpg









http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/2839/opificio07.jpg


*Villa Gamberaia*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3342/3273740517_a6e1ba9039_o.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/87/256403824_31c90c56b6_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/80/256404620_779faa1566_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/103/256398630_17cdb2fd77_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/87/256415819_0dcb95ca3b_b.jpg


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

*Gelato*









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1400/1259055245_eb7148cfae_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3044/2590666500_3fa12110e9_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2213/2362374310_fd912bd1c3_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2252/2361539591_b6688e50d7_b.jpg


*Pharmacy of Santa Maria Novella*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3189/2387471527_1577703081_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3156/2437106087_f998f4b4bb_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2141/2387507687_6062f0c6e6_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2299/2387471683_f65a0eef96_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3216/2392976920_b35f2136dd_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3175/2388331734_0fc0a6df94_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3038/2388336370_84fffe050b_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3132/2899627744_3558690d0f_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3244/2898784741_b602a3d542_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2361/1859614160_d0b41a583a_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1047/1363572632_667eceec98_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3633/3291272297_c49388769e_b.jpg


----------



## The Westerner (Feb 25, 2007)

Federicoft said:


>


_
Un inverno limpido imbiancò per mezz'ora l'Arno si fermò
Ci guardava pallido passare
Amici Miei lo stavan per girare...._

home sweet home...

you're still on time to come dudes....
May and June are perfect!

and don't deceive yourself.
snow falls once every 20 years here...


----------



## freep (May 7, 2009)

These are some slideshows with pictures made by me of Florence

The city and monuments:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmSBpZwKC94

Squares of Florence:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfZ4ojK-8uY

Streets of Florence:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SoXL7CH3qY


----------



## giannis1972 (Feb 1, 2010)

i was in firenze at 1991.very beautiful city.you are lucky.


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Marvellous Florence - fantastic photos, thanks for reminding me of such a beautiful city. Can't decide if I prefer Venice to Florence as they are such fantastic places and each has its own atmosphere. 
Rome, Venice, Florence, Sienna, Milan, Genoa, Turin, Naples and lots more, what other country can offer such a wealth of preserved history and architectural marvels, I think only Spain comes close.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh God, those ice-creams!!! Ah those ice-creams!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Via dei Servi, Florence di WTA-Olympus, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Cosimo de Medici by Giambologna in Piazza della Signoria di WTA-Olympus, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

GTP15399 di Lorenzo Cerati, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

DSC_1933 di GEMMA_P_, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Ponte Vecchio di Click84, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Snow on the Cupolone di arunte, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Firenze. di JuanchoRawrr, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Firenze di Jorge Kzão, su Flickr


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great pics  :cheers:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Florence di alex-green, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

florence19_sml di ileum, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Firenze via el Duomo di strawberryconfetti, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Firenze di tety88, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Santa Croce. Firenze di vittorio vida, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

SANTO SPIRITO giorno di Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Piazza Santa Croce, Firenze di twiga_swala, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Fontana del Nettuno, Firenze di twiga_swala, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Firenze di twiga_swala, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Bargello di felix_haslimeier, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Firenze Dawn Cucina View di buzz41646, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Firenze Livingroom view di buzz41646, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Piazza della SS.Annunziata, Firenze di Old Fogey 1942, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Piazza della Repubblica, Firenze di Old Fogey 1942, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

florence - skyline with duomo di Doctor Casino, su Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great images from Florence....thanks balthazar. :cheers:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

The Putto with Dolphin and pigeon in the courtyard of Palazzo Vecchio di B℮n, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Ponte Vecchio is Florence's most photographed landmarks di B℮n, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

The city walls surrounding Florence di B℮n, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

My postcard of Florence di B℮n, su Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

one can never tire of Florence.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Senza titolo  di Nicole da Rosa, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Firenze di loungerie, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Firenze di generatorrr, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Battistero Firenze di Daniel Schwabe, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Arno, Firenze, Italia di yeowatzup, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Duomo di Firenze di Pilar Azaña, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Florence & Duomo di methompson86, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Florence & Duomo di methompson86, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Florence & Duomo di methompson86, su Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The night in Florence by romana









Red Moon by Réda Hamdouch









ponte vecchio from florence by davideeleandra​


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

View of Florence from Paza Michaelangelo; Photo from my FB page (taken 11/2010)









Photo from my FB page (taken 11/2010)









Photo from my FB page (taken 11/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

hillside overlooking the city of Florence; Photo from my FB page (taken 11/2010)









Photo from my FB page (taken 11/2010)









Photo from my FB page (taken 11/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Photos from my FB page (taken on site 11/2010)









Photos from my FB page (taken on site 11/2010)









Photos from my FB page (taken on site 11/2010)









Photos from my FB page (taken on site 11/2010)









Photos from my FB page (taken on site 11/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

The Florence Cathedral - Photos from my FB page (taken on site 11/2010)









the interior of the dome - Florence Cathedral - Photos from my FB page (taken on site 11/2010)









the interior of the dome - Florence Cathedral - Photos from my FB page (taken on site 11/2010)









Photos from my FB page (taken on site 11/2010)









Photos from my FB page (taken on site 11/2010)


----------

